# grizzly wont start



## tyler'sgrizz

I dont know whats been up with my grizzly lately. i think its time to sell it.... 
the only problem is that i cant sell it when it wont start..

here is the problem..... The bike wants to turn over but it wont. it makes a buzzing sound and cranks like one time and then it goes back to buzzing.. I took off the battery, sanded off the dirt from the battery connections, tightened them and it still buzzes..... could it possibly be the starter solenoid?? the battery has juice and i tried jumping it.... 

suggestions??


----------



## ronnielsu

Sounds like starter solenoid.


----------



## sloboy

See if it starts by jumping the solenoid. If so replace the solenoid thier not to expensive.


----------



## filthyredneck

I agree.... Starter solenoid. Probably find one on ebay really cheap. Try jumping the solenoid like mentioned above.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

jumped it and it made an even louder buzzing sound.... didnt crank at all


----------



## sloboy

Maybe your battery is dead


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

sloboy said:


> Maybe your battery is dead


 
No the battery is fully charged and i even jumped the solenoid


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

So I ordered the new solenoid and put it in, I jumped it and the exact thing happned. My new battery is in the mail.... What is it?


----------



## wyo58

Could be the connection on the starter itself also. You have replaced about everything else in line after you replace the battery. If the battery does not fix it then it pretty much has to be the starter. Oh one more thing make sure the starter is tight to the case!


----------



## primetime1267

And check all the ground wires and power wires coming from battery to starter relay and to the starter... You may have some bad wires, they do get water inside the sheathing and will corrode over time.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Sounds like the starter to me , Does it see much deep water ?


----------



## BrutemanAl

The battery could be fully charged , but what is the voltage when cranking the bike ? If the voltage drops excesively , then the battery is junk . I have seen it many times where guys say their battery is fully charged and brand new sometimes also , but put a meter on the battery during cranking and it drops to below 8.5 volts , then the battery just does not have the juice to get that starter going .

had this happen yesterday while repairing a Generator (I know not an atv , but same senario) , owner had bought a new battery at TSC and put it in and the generator wouldnt start still , I checked the Voltage and it was 13.46 sitting , as soon as the engine cranked , it dropped to 5.31 . I threw in a new battery , he said his friend that is a "genious" told him the engine was seized , and he said this new battery is not going to fix it . I hit the manual button and away she went . He looked at me and apoligised and said I guess it is the battery.


----------



## tback34

if you do mot have the required cranking amps from your battery it will never start! i would try the battery 1st and if that is not the case then go to the starter, the only to things it could be. if it is the starter, at least you have a new battery to. good luck


----------

